# Cover yo face!



## Harolddd

Just curious what you guys usually wear to protect your face from the wind. Two years ago I wore a facemask but didn't really like how it felt. So last year I tried banannas and those were fine except I kinda feel like changing it up again this year so I'm going to try a neck gaitor. Probably like this grey one Coal Basic Beanie Men&apos;s Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com
Anyways just trying to see what people on this forum usually wear.


----------



## fattrav

A fake beard that I stole off of a Santa in the local mall.


----------



## AIRider

I almost bought this one, but there was no mouth opening …


----------



## Milo303

That's the Bataleon smily face mask??? That mask is impossible to find if it's authentic

Cut your own damn hole in it and get that mask if it's authentic.

Hell don't cut a hole in it and sell it for a nice profit

Edit - I take that back. I think it was the bataleon smily face bandana that's hard to find... It's been a few years since I've seen or thought about it and may be confused


----------



## Harolddd

fattrav said:


> A fake beard that I stole off of a Santa in the local mall.


How could I have possibly overlooked that option



AIRider said:


> I almost bought this one, but there was no mouth opening …


As creepy as that mask looks I strangely really want it lol


----------



## howeh

Nothing... beanie + goggles cover up top part of my head, and if it's super cold my jacket can cover up to my goggles easily.


----------



## LuckyRVA

you may have missed this thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/11124-epic-bandanna-face-maskthread.html


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

my friend started this company and i rock nothing but Snug Life: Collections for my neck warming needs. warm and stylish, if you go to their facebook theres a lot more color options for fabrics and she even makes custom ones sometimes with multiple fabrics cut up and sewn together into one. they go for anywhere between 20-25 i think normally.









the one on the left is more of my winter snug cause it has a thicker fleece lining on the inside(what it comes with normally) and the one on the right is a thinner custom one she made for me that has more of a flannel lining.


heres a link to a photo album on their facebook with the other color options they have http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.188067207885831.55901.167953023230583&type=1


----------



## Harolddd

Nice I'll have to check those out because they look pretty sick



Snowolf said:


> So how exactly do you wear banannas on your face, glue or duct tape? One added bonus though is you don't have to stop for lunch; just eat your face mask!
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist it was too easy. :cheeky4:
> 
> That mask thing is creepy to be sure.
> 
> Unless it is super super cold, I do not like wearing anything and when it is dumping, I rock the ice beard. :thumbsup:


Ahh I can't believe you have never tried a banana on your face! It's so warm!
Redirect Notice
Only kidding but that shows how much my spelling/thinking skills decrease right before I fall asleep . Ahh if I could grow a beard I would totally rock a ice beard :thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ahhh yes, the ice beard. i have rocked that on many occasions. surprisingly warm, kind of like an igloo on your face


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Harolddd said:


> Just curious what you guys usually wear to protect your face from the wind. Two years ago I wore a facemask but didn't really like how it felt. So last year I tried banannas and those were fine except I kinda feel like changing it up again this year so I'm going to try a neck gaitor. Probably like this grey one Coal Basic Beanie Men&apos;s Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com
> Anyways just trying to see what people on this forum usually wear.



keep in mind that after riding all day in cold temps, you need to find a mask with good ventilation otherwise it will get wet from you breathing thru it all day and any snow that gets on ur mask will stick to it. I have the seirus facemask/balaclava one..its not bad but it sometimes gets wet but it doesnt really affect me.


Im debating on getting this one:

Alpinestars Touring Winter Balaclava - Dirt Bike Motocross - Motorcycle Superstore


----------



## kpd2003

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ahhh yes, the ice beard. i have rocked that on many occasions. surprisingly warm, kind of like an igloo on your face



I started a new bank position this year and had to warn them during the interview that october through march there will only be snow touching this beard not any shiesty razor or electric shaving contraption

Somehow still have this job even looking like a homeless hippie


----------



## Harolddd

I want a beard so bad but for now I have to settle for the beard/hat contraptions . About how long does it take you guys to grow a beard?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bandannas are worthless for face masks if its under 25, your anywhere with loose snow, you fall, or if its actually snowing. They never stay tight, they are pretty thin, and the second you take it off it gets cold and freezes in the the crumpled up shape its in around your neck. I have a fleece neck warmer that i pull up to my nose. super warm, then if its a warm day or im riding hard and im getting super hot ill just pull it down for a bit.


----------



## kpd2003

Harolddd said:


> I want a beard so bad but for now I have to settle for the beard/hat contraptions . About how long does it take you guys to grow a beard?


1 week for well groomed modern-style look

2 months for full homeless/grizly/timber/hipster man look


----------



## ThunderChunky

It would be really cool if someone could find a truly breathable one. The best one I can find is this On Sale Volcom Shred Facemask Black - Mens 2012 Facemasks Bandanas Banditos Gators Clothing Accessories vo8shrbk12 Nothing against the airhole but I don't like that hole, it's distracting and seems really cold. The only other good one I found was this On Sale Red Ninja Clava Facemask Black - Mens 2011 Facemasks Bandanas Banditos Gators Clothing Accessories re8ninbk11 but I feel like by having your breath blow up towards your goggles on the outside it would just fog on the outside of the goggles.


----------



## caneyhead

Turtle fur gator most of the time. Very versatile. Were it up at different heights on face. Even wear it as a hat from locker to the car. Thicker than I would like on some days. Lacks the Cool/hip factor. I've tried beard. Wife doesn't like it.


----------



## HoboMaster

My jacket has a sort of neck cuff going on, so I can hide most of my face behind it. I usually just man up and suffer, the only time the cold and wind is really a problem tends to be on the chairlift. Soon as I get off I'm too busy shredding to worry about my face.


----------



## JayMess686

i use a fleece bandana i love it. it keeps your face warm such an awesome idea to whoever created them


----------



## WasatchMan

UA hood or Air-hole. :thumbsup:


or you could take transworlds advice and spend $100 on a burberry cashmere scarf :laugh:


----------



## Harolddd

IdahoFreshies said:


> bandannas are worthless for face masks if its under 25, your anywhere with loose snow, you fall, or if its actually snowing. They never stay tight, they are pretty thin, and the second you take it off it gets cold and freezes in the the crumpled up shape its in around your neck. I have a fleece neck warmer that i pull up to my nose. super warm, then if its a warm day or im riding hard and im getting super hot ill just pull it down for a bit.


Yeah thats why I was kinda leaning towards neck warmers but have you seen AVALON7 facemasks? Apparently they are made out of some mesh material so they don't get wet and are only like 20 buck. Plus they are made by a member of this forum http://www.avalonseven.com/onlinestore.html



WasatchMan said:


> UA hood or Air-hole. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> or you could take transworlds advice and spend $100 on a burberry cashmere scarf :laugh:


Yeah I saw that today haha. I was like wtf I don't think I have ever seen someone rock that on the slopes lol.


----------



## Jeb

WasatchMan said:


> UA hood or Air-hole. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> or you could take transworlds advice and spend $100 on a burberry cashmere scarf :laugh:


Bwahahaha! Wow. Someone must be f__king with us over there!

I use the Seirus half mask and I love it. I have the baclava but it doesn't fit that well. It seems that either the face-part is snug and the headcover is out of whack or vice versa. The mask-only option is where its at.


----------



## doron

ThunderChunky said:


> It would be really cool if someone could find a truly breathable one. The best one I can find is this On Sale Volcom Shred Facemask Black - Mens 2012 Facemasks Bandanas Banditos Gators Clothing Accessories vo8shrbk12 Nothing against the airhole but I don't like that hole, it's distracting and seems really cold. The only other good one I found was this On Sale Red Ninja Clava Facemask Black - Mens 2011 Facemasks Bandanas Banditos Gators Clothing Accessories re8ninbk11 but I feel like by having your breath blow up towards your goggles on the outside it would just fog on the outside of the goggles.


Have to say, I'm a fan of the Volcom facemask. Rode it all last season and it didn't freeze on me (which is what the white mesh is for). I had some burton bandana the year before that and it would be rock hard after just an hour.


----------



## LuckyRVA

that's what she said


----------



## doron

LuckyRVA said:


> that's what she said


I hope it wouldn't take that long!


----------



## Harolddd

doron said:


> I hope it wouldn't take that long!


Erectile dysfunction is no laughing matter my friends....


----------



## Tech420

I have the Under Armour neck gaiter


----------



## WolfSnow

I'm surprised no ones mentioned the "Buff" product. I've had one for about 5 years and I haven't had any problems. It's basically a seamless tube that you pull over your face to wear around your neck, but you can wear it in different ways. http://www.buffusa.com/
I also have a Dakota face mask that I wear every so often. It really depends what I can grab first.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Sorry, but I don't trust anything without holes near the mouth and nose....besides air hole.


----------



## ThunderChunky

WasatchMan said:


> UA hood or Air-hole. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> or you could take transworlds advice and spend $100 on a burberry cashmere scarf :laugh:


Saw that too. I laughed my ass off. See how they edited it after everyone bitched.. :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA

ThunderChunky said:


> Saw that too. I laughed my ass off. See how they edited it after everyone bitched.. :laugh:


nice :laugh:


----------



## Harolddd

WolfSnow said:


> I'm surprised no ones mentioned the "Buff" product. I've had one for about 5 years and I haven't had any problems. It's basically a seamless tube that you pull over your face to wear around your neck, but you can wear it in different ways. http://www.buffusa.com/
> I also have a Dakota face mask that I wear every so often. It really depends what I can grab first.


There does not seem to be a wide selection? Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. :dunno:



ThunderChunky said:


> Sorry, but I don't trust anything without holes near the mouth and nose....besides air hole.


Did a no hole face mask take advantage of you when you were younger?


----------



## ThunderChunky

Maybe..............


----------



## LLuDawg

I used to use a bandana but it always fogged up my glasses and I can't wear those full face masks with my glasses. Maybe I need some sports glasses or something. I recently got one of those cheap neck tube things which I want to try out.


----------



## RyCan3

I rock the outdoor technology yowie. By far the best thing ive tried. It doesnt freeze up and I can breathe perfectly fine. their website is Front page | OUTDOOR TECHNOLOGY. Seriously check them out. Pretty cheap.


----------



## Nefarious

RyCan3 said:


> I rock the outdoor technology yowie. By far the best thing ive tried. It doesnt freeze up and I can breathe perfectly fine. their website is Front page | OUTDOOR TECHNOLOGY. Seriously check them out. Pretty cheap.


I'll +1 the yowie. Bought 2 of them last year and I love them. If you're a heavy mouth breather, like myself, I suggest you get 2 if you're going multiple days on a trip and chance of fireplace is slim. 

I like that I can pull it up to my goggles and it stretches down into my shell. The half section of fleece is good over your face, but the lack of it towards the base keeps your neck warm but not too hot.


----------



## Zak

a generic fleece neck warmer that i got at walmart for $5. if it gets too cold, i'll just add a scarf.


----------



## lonerider

For warmer weather... I use a Ride Qi facemask. I like it better than a bandanna because it is made of more breathable mesh and because it stay on your face even if you pull it down occasionally.










For storm days... I wear an OR Sonic Balaclava with a mesh breathing area


----------



## AAA

I often wear a thin capilene balaclava pulled just above my chin for some neck/cheek protection. I can't stand anything covering my nose and mouth (no matter hold cold out), as it hinders my breathing when I'm riding hard. I don't even like those neoprene ventilated/fleece jobs.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2

I just wear a black Turtlefur. It's comfortable, it blocks your face, and you can breathe through it.


----------



## nickwarrenn

Facemask on the coldest days, bandannas on the normal days, usually I just tuck into my coat though.


----------



## Leo

I use Ride Qi for warmer days. Everyone always thinks I'm nuts for using a mask in warmer weather then I have to explain how this does very little to keep you warm. I use it because it's very meshy and keeps me protected from wind/sun without overheating my face.










For cold days, I have a UA hood that I wear under the Ride Qi. I do this because I leave my nose uncovered otherwise, the UA hood smashes it. The Qi is to cover my nose.


----------



## Bootleggn




----------



## kung-POW

Got me 4 Airhole masks, and love every single one of them!


----------



## Redmond513

Leo said:


> I use Ride Qi for warmer days. Everyone always thinks I'm nuts for using a mask in warmer weather then I have to explain how this does very little to keep you warm. I use it because it's very meshy and keeps me protected from wind/sun without overheating my face.
> 
> For cold days, I have a UA hood that I wear under the Ride Qi. I do this because I leave my nose uncovered otherwise, the UA hood smashes it. The Qi is to cover my nose.


I second the Ride QI. I rock it on warmer days and use the Burton neck gator and just pull it over my face.


----------



## rider89

Tech420 said:


> I have the Under Armour neck gaiter



Hey, how do you like this product? I am contemplating getting one.


----------



## ShredLife

that airblaster logo biting patagonia is lame as fuck. airblaster sucks shit.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Anybody ever use a shemagh?


----------



## ShredLife

shemags are cotton so terrible idea, and if you weren't in iraq/afghanistan then its just cheesy as hell. what are you, a paintballer?


----------



## ThunderChunky

You never use a shemagh huh? 

It was used long before coalition forces used it.


----------



## ShredLife

yea, by terrorists and several religions. religion is the bane of this world.


----------



## ShredLife

lately i have been using a thin black merino wool balaclava - also a favorite of terrorists, but also ninjas.


----------



## ThunderChunky

It was used by hikers and Mexican workers in the southwest.....

Stop letting sterotypes get to you. 

I'm with you on the cotton thing, but if you've ever used one you would know somehow it doesn't act like cotton. They wear it in the desert and in the tundras because it keeps you cool and keeps you warm depending on what you need. 

99% of the time I'd say never use cotton, but this and one other peice of cotton have actually worked.


----------



## ThunderChunky

ShredLife said:


> lately i have been using a thin black merino wool balaclava - also a favorite of terrorists, but also ninjas.


I like merino wool, but to me it seems to not keep it's shape. You stretch it and it says that way. I'm sticking with airhole. Their slogan does say it best.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ShredLife said:


> lately i have been using a thin black merino wool balaclava - also a favorite of terrorists, but also ninjas.


i bet terroristic ninjas would go crazy over that shit then.


----------



## ShredLife

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i bet terroristic ninjas would go crazy over that shit then.


yes, yes i do


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ShredLife said:


> yes, yes i do


ha, i see what you did there. verrrrrry clever.


----------



## Shred&Butter

I got sick of my moustache bandana slipping off my mouth so I went to an army surplus store and bought a balaclava with just eye holes. I look a bit like a rogue sniper who's lost his rifle when I take off my hat and goggles but it keeps the wind off my face :thumbsup:


----------



## God

kung-POW said:


> Got me 4 Airhole masks, and love every single one of them!


Looks sick


----------



## Kurver

I kinda want one of these.
Probably not the most practical option though.


----------



## h0z

i have a fleece neck warmer i wear.. almost the same pink as my jacket, and its good cos i can pull it down once im off the chairs.. cos i hate feeling like a cant breathe fresh air! also matches my other gear, (white jacket and pink pants)


----------



## Brigius

Honestly, I use my neck gaiter under a fleece balaclava if it is cold enough. If it isn't cold enough for that I just zip my jacket up and I am fine.


----------



## jza

from the looks of the previous pages It doesn't seem like many of you are down with a knitted balaclava like pterryclavas but if any of you are I have a few Balaclavas from my company GET HEADWEAR. They are $20 plus shipping each and come in black and blue currently. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM or reply to me through this thread and we can work something out










Thanks

Edit: The one in the picture is grey but we are currently sold out of the greys. More will be available as we get into colder weather.


----------



## devo

I use one of these. At work and play.
No complaints, comfortable.http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-accessories/hats-and-caps-for-men/75030.aspx


----------



## Fiziks

I wear a bandana for warm sunny days that don't require lots of of layers. For any reasonably chilly cold days, I have 2-3 different thickness neck gaiters that are awesome. On the super cold days, I will rock a bala, then a neck gaiter over it, and maybe even a bandana for good measure. I hate being cold....


----------



## that1guy

I love the cold. I never ever wear something over my face. I just insulate with a beard that freezes up and keeps the face warm. Sucks to deice the beard after riding though :laugh:


----------



## jml22

Wrong Gear - Warrior Mask


----------



## freshy

I just use those tube turtle neck type things. I got a techie one with moisture wicking fibers. Have tried the ninja type hood but my goggle fog up as soon as I breath out my mouth.
But I don't really get the people who wear the full face invisible man type get ups all day. Quit being such pussies.


----------

